# Problema con system-config-printer-kde y locales

## HitMaker

Buenas a todos  :Laughing: 

A ver, que me pasa algo que tengo localizado pero no sé como arreglarlo.

He instalado la entrada de configuración de impresoras del menu de preferencias de KDE, pero tengo un problemilla con las locales:

Si tengo puesto en o es_ES como locales, sin problemas, pero si tengo es_ES.UTF-8 da fallos:

hitmaker@Hit-Linux ~ $ LC_ALL="es_ES" kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde --> OK

hitmaker@Hit-Linux ~ $ LC_ALL="en_EN" kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde --> OK

hitmaker@Hit-Linux ~ $ LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8" kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde... peta:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "<string>", line 18, in kpythonpluginfactory_bridge
> ...

 

mis locales están apriori bien configuradas y tal (vamos con el 02locale y demás, funcionando aparentemente bien)

Entonces, si arranco a mano con LC_ALL="es_ES" me permite ver la impresora pero si arranca a través del menú que sería como arrancar a mano con es_ES.UTF-8 pues me indica que hay un error y no me sale la impresora. 

He visto esto: https://bugs.gentoo.org/281379

Pero no entiendo el arreglo, viene como arreglarlo creo pero no sé donde meter esas lineas, se que van en la config del "/usr/share/apps/system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py" Pero no sé en que linea.

Saludos

----------

## paynalton

Me parece que es un cambio que se debe aplicar a las fuentes de kde antes de compilar, dentro del archivo system-config-printer-kde.py

En la docuentación de gentoo hay instrucciones de como crear y aplicar ese parche. Si lo creas y te funciona despues lo mandas para que se comparta a todos los demás y tu nombre figure entre los miles de colaboradores de gentoo jejjejeje

```
# diff system-config-printer-kde.py.orig system-config-printer-kde.py.sbm

> 51c51,60

<     return unicode(i18n(string), "utf-8")

---

>     try:

>         translated_string=i18n(string)

>     except:

>         print "ERROR: Couldn't translate %s" % translated_string

>     try:

>         return unicode(translated_string, "utf-8")

>     except:

>         print "ERROR: Couldn't unicode %s" % translated_string

>         return unicode(string, "utf-8")

```

----------

## HitMaker

Na lo "arreglé", hice un downgrade del sistema a estable y con paquetes no testing va perfecto  :Smile: 

----------

## hugomdq

solamente eliminando un guion bajo asi:

#nano /usr/share/apps/system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py

self.ui.cmbJOOrientationRequested,

                   self.ui.btnJOResetOrientationRequested,

                   combobox_map = [3, 4, 5, 6],

                  special_choice=_("Automatic rotation")),                  

                  options.OptionAlwaysShown ("fitplot", bool, False,

                                             self.ui.cbJOFitplot,

debe quedar asi:

self.ui.cmbJOOrientationRequested,

                   self.ui.btnJOResetOrientationRequested,

                   combobox_map = [3, 4, 5, 6],

                  special_choice=("Automatic rotation")),    (sin el guion bajo despues de special_choice=)              

                  options.OptionAlwaysShown ("fitplot", bool, False,

                                             self.ui.cbJOFitplot,

a mi me funciono perfecto

----------

